# Intro



## IR0NASSAULT (Apr 2, 2012)

Thought I'd try this site out. I spend almost every day in the gym doing something. Might start a training journal on here soon. Im 24, 5'8" 195lbs probably 10 % bf

315 Bench
315 squat x 8
405 deadlift

The last few years haven't been the easiest in the gym but Im starting to get where I want to be again. Hope to learn a little on here, guess I'll see what happens.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 2, 2012)

IR0NASSAULT, welcome to IronMagazine Forums!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 2, 2012)

Welcome to IM bro


----------



## Gena Marie (Apr 2, 2012)

Welcome to the board


----------



## brazey (Apr 2, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 2, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## charley (Apr 2, 2012)

Welcome!!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Apr 2, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 3, 2012)

welcome


----------



## JillyRev (Apr 3, 2012)

HI! welcome! you are in the right place!


----------



## juicespringsteen (Apr 3, 2012)

WElcome to IM


----------



## aminoman74 (Apr 4, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 4, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Kimi (Apr 4, 2012)

Hello!!!


----------



## SwollenMonkey (Apr 4, 2012)

welcome


----------



## aminoman74 (Apr 5, 2012)

Welcome


----------

